# Pet Boa Kills Young Child.



## Big Black Dog (Jul 2, 2009)

Saw on the news this morning that somebody living down in Florida had a pet Boa Constrictor that got out of it's cage and killed a small child.  How much more tragic could that be?  Is this just a tragic accident or is it child abuse to have such a pet when you have small children?  As bad as it may sound to some people, I mark it down as just a very tragic accident.  Your thoughts?


----------



## manifold (Jul 2, 2009)

tragic?

child abuse?

bad parenting?

natural selection at work?

hmmm.... I'll take all of the above.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2009)

That child must have been alone for more than a few minutes.  It takes some time for a boa to actually kill someone.  

I wouldn't allow anything wilder than a very calm dog or cat to be around my child.  Certainly not a snake.  

The parents are to blame.  How tragic.


----------



## manifold (Jul 2, 2009)

I looked it up.  Was actually a Burmese Python, not that that makes a difference.  But the kid was a two year old and the snake strangled her in the crib.  That would explain the lack of immediate supervision.


----------



## Sarah G (Jul 2, 2009)

manifold said:


> I looked it up.  Was actually a Burmese Python, not that that makes a difference.  But the kid was a two year old and the snake strangled her in the crib.  That would explain the lack of immediate supervision.



Oh dear.  Poor thing.

Too bad it didn't visit the parents bedroom instead.


----------



## manifold (Jul 2, 2009)

It was the _boyfriend's_ python.


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 2, 2009)

hold up here...you got a snake and its not in a terrium or a separate room...and was the baby's crib in the same room


damn manie its not a pit bull


----------

